# Colleja



## Churchil

Salve, non so se esiste qualche parola equivalente a questa spagnola in italiano. Consiste in un colpo che si dà sulla nuca con la palma della mano.

Grazie per la vostra attenzione.


----------



## lsi

Churchil said:


> Salve, non so se esiste qualche parola equivalente a questa spagnola in italiano. Consiste in un colpo che si dà sulla nuca con la palma della mano.
> 
> Grazie per la vostra attenzione.



¿Schiaffo alla nuca?


----------



## neutrino2

Io l'ho sempre chiamato "coppino", ma non so se è soltanto colloquiale...


----------



## irribarretxu

*S*i, si, coppino*.*
*E*so es )


----------



## Silvia10975

Ahah! Figuratevi, io l'ho sempre chiamato "collino"!


----------



## fragolina86

Penso che poi si sfoci nel regionalismo... dalle mie parti (centro-Italia) si dice "scoppola"


----------



## Churchil

Grazie mille per le vostre risposte, cari compagni forumisti. Fra le opzioni che mi avete dato, credo che vada a scegliere l'ultima, quella di fragolina. Poiché guardando sul dizionario le diverse parole che avete scritto mi sembra la più adatta.  
*
Scoppola*: 
http://www.demauroparavia.it/104524 

*Coppino*: 
http://www.demauroparavia.it/27548 

Per quello che dice il dizionario non sarebbe regionalismo, fragolina . Mi risulta però molto simpatico il dialettalismo romano "*Coppola*". Francis Ford _Colleja_. 

Comunque, se voi dite che coppino si impiega anche col significato di _"*colleja*"_ e non soltanto con quello che indica questo dizionario, relativo unicamente alla nuca nelle regioni settentrionali, io mi fiderei della vostra parola.


----------



## neutrino2

Caro Churchill, credo che l'uso di coppino per indicare quello che dici tu (uno schiaffo dato sulla nuca), sia proprio un'estensione della parola coppino = nuca. 
Comunque ti confermo che a Milano si usa anche in questo senso.


----------



## fragolina86

Churchil said:


> Fra le opzioni che mi avete dato, credo che vada a scegliere l'ultima, quella di fragolina.
> Per quello che dice il dizionario non sarebbe regionalismo, fragolina .



Felice di averti aiutata!
Non avendolo mai sentito dire da altri italiani, credevo si usasse solo dalle mie parti...  E' sempre un piacere imparare qualcosa di nuovo!


----------



## Churchil

Che sbadato che sono! Scusa per la mia confusione col significato del dialettalismo romano, che quello che vuol dire e che *scoppola* lì significa *coppola*, che è una sorta di berretto.


----------



## Coccibella

Io sono di Roma e ho sempre detto e sentito "colletto"!!!!


----------



## Churchil

Coccibella said:


> Io sono di Roma e ho sempre detto e sentito "colletto"!!!!



Come direbbe Obelix: "_Sono matti questi romani_"


----------



## fragolina86

Non so quante varietà esistano nello spagnolo, ma nella lingua italiana ce n'è un numero enorme!!! Pensa che in un viaggio-studio che ho fatto qualche anno fa, in cui c'erano ragazzi di tutta Italia, era quasi più difficile capirsi tra noi, ognuno con il proprio dialetto, che capire gli Inglesi!!!


----------



## Coccibella

Churchil said:


> Come direbbe Obelix: "_Sono matti questi romani_"


  Jejejejeje  ma dai, è logico, viene dalla parola "collo"!!!


----------



## lsi

fragolina86 said:


> Non so quante varietà esistano nello spagnolo, ma nella lingua italiana ce n'è un numero enorme!!! Pensa che in un viaggio-studio che ho fatto qualche anno fa, in cui c'erano ragazzi di tutta Italia, era quasi più difficile capirsi tra noi, ognuno con il proprio dialetto, che capire gli Inglesi!!!



Nella Spagna non esistono dialetti. Nella Spagna esistono lingue diverse (catalano, valenciano, balearico, galiziano, baschi, aragonese, aranese, astur-leonese e così via).

Inno "nazionale" spagnolo, no alle parole.

Senza commenti.


----------



## Silvia10975

> Nota della moderazione:
> Per favore, cerchiamo di non uscire fuori dalla tematica della discussione. Stiamo parlando della traduzione di _colleja_ in italiano, non di dialetti e lingue parlate in Spagna. Grazie!


----------



## fragolina86

Chiedo scusa, colpa mia! Scoppola penso sia in assoluto la traduzione migliore. Ci ho pensato un po' e non mi è venuto in mente niente di meglio! Ciao e alla prossima!


----------



## lsi

fragolina86 said:


> Chiedo scusa, colpa mia! Scoppola penso sia in assoluto la traduzione migliore. Ci ho pensato un po' e non mi è venuto in mente niente di meglio! Ciao e alla prossima!



La colpa è mia...

Cordiali saluti.


----------



## Churchil

Ciao, scrivo nuovamente in questo thread che minacciava con perdersi nel dimenticatoio per informarvi di un'altra parola che ho trovato per caso su internet e che si corrisponde perfettamente con il significato della parola spagnola "colleja".

*Scapaccione

* http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/definizione-lemma.php?definizione=scap%&lemma=S030DC00

http://www.demauroparavia.it/102515


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Churchil said:


> Ciao, scrivo nuovamente in questo thread che minacciava *di* perdersi nel dimenticatoio per informarvi di un'altra parola che ho trovato per caso su internet e che    corrisponde perfettamente *al*  significato della parola spagnola "colleja".
> 
> *Scapaccione*


 

Qualche piccola correzione... Bravo Churchill per la tua diligente accuratezza.


----------

